# OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING JUNE 14TH @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:30am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:30am-4:30pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S ,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS, LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV TRUCKS AND SCIONS, BICYCLES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE (PRES) 323-282-0929 OR FRANK (SEC) 562-869-5451. 








CARS $20.00
MOTORCYCLES $15.00
BIKES & PEDAL CARS $10.00


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 4 2009, 08:57 PM~12909853
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING JUNE 14TH @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:30am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:30am-4:30pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S ,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS, LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV TRUCKS AND SCIONS, BICYCLES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE (PRES) 323-282-0929 OR FRANK (SEC) 562-869-5451.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 4 2009, 08:57 PM~12909853
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING JUNE 14TH @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:30am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:30am-4:30pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S ,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS, LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV TRUCKS AND SCIONS, BICYCLES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE (PRES) 323-282-0929 OR FRANK (SEC) 562-869-5451.
> 
> 
> ...


vendor spots open call for info :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 6 2009, 09:10 AM~12924361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: i will be there :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

we'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Feb 8 2009, 01:13 AM~12939880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 4 2009, 09:57 PM~12909853
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING JUNE 14TH @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:30am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:30am-4:30pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S ,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS, LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV TRUCKS AND SCIONS, BICYCLES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE (PRES) 323-282-0929 OR FRANK (SEC) 562-869-5451.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Count us in


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 10 2009, 06:56 PM~12966306
> *Count us in
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 4 2009, 09:57 PM~12909853
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING JUNE 14TH @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:30am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:30am-4:30pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S ,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS, LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV TRUCKS AND SCIONS, BICYCLES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE (PRES) 323-282-0929 OR FRANK (SEC) 562-869-5451.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GET DOWN OLD MEMORIES, GET DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Feb 12 2009, 08:23 PM~12988001
> *GET DOWN OLD MEMORIES, GET DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 15 2009, 03:12 PM~13010404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Feb 12 2009, 08:23 PM~12988001
> *GET DOWN OLD MEMORIES, GET DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 12 2009, 07:12 PM~12987259
> *
> *



:cheesy: BEST OF FRIENDSC.C. WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Feb 16 2009, 09:15 PM~13023478
> *:cheesy: BEST OF FRIENDSC.C. WILL BE THERE!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 4 2009, 09:57 PM~12909853
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING JUNE 14TH @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:30am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:30am-4:30pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S ,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS, LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV TRUCKS AND SCIONS, BICYCLES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE (PRES) 323-282-0929 OR FRANK (SEC) 562-869-5451.
> [
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Feb 20 2009, 07:57 AM~13058355
> *
> *


Sup Paul :wave:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 20 2009, 01:08 PM~13060871
> *Sup Paul :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

BUMP  :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Bump to the Top for the Homies ! ! ! *

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 23 2009, 09:37 PM~13092623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

ANTIQUE STYLE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Feb 25 2009, 01:32 AM~13105470
> *ANTIQUE STYLE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 4 2009, 09:57 PM~12909853
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING JUNE 14TH @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:30am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:30am-4:30pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S ,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS, LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV TRUCKS AND SCIONS, BICYCLES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE (PRES) 323-282-0929 OR FRANK (SEC) 562-869-5451.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Feb 27 2009, 11:32 PM~13135420
> *    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Bump to the Top for the Homies.*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

vendor spots available for more info call steve 323 282-0229 or frank 562 869-5451


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 3 2009, 06:50 PM~13170401
> *vendor spots open for more info call steve 323 282-0229 or frank 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 3 2009, 07:50 PM~13170401
> *vendor spots open for more info call steve 323 282-0229 or frank 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 5 2009, 06:47 PM~13195046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 5 2009, 06:49 PM~13195060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 3 2009, 06:50 PM~13170401
> *vendor spots open for more info call steve 323 282-0229 or frank 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 6 2009, 06:53 PM~13204730
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 5 2009, 06:49 PM~13195060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IVE SEEN THIS CAR IN PERSON AND ITS CLEAN...!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 3 2009, 06:50 PM~13170401
> *vendor spots open for more info call steve 323 282-0229 or frank 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 3 2009, 06:50 PM~13170401
> *vendor spots open for more info call steve 323 282-0229 or frank 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 3 2009, 06:50 PM~13170401
> *vendor spots available for more info call steve 323 282-0229 or frank 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 3 2009, 07:50 PM~13170401
> *vendor spots available for more info call steve 323 282-0229 or frank 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by one484me_@Mar 14 2009, 09:49 PM~13283268
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 3 2009, 06:50 PM~13170401
> *vendor spots available for more info call steve 323 282-0229 or frank 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 3 2009, 06:50 PM~13170401
> *vendor spots available for more info call steve 323 282-0229 or frank 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Mar 17 2009, 10:29 PM~13312062
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 3 2009, 06:50 PM~13170401
> *vendor spots available for more info call steve 323 282-0229 or frank 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 3 2009, 06:50 PM~13170401
> *vendor spots available for more info call steve 323 282-0229 or frank 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

ARE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT WILL BE APRIL 4. I T WILL START AT 3:00PM TILL 10:00PM OR SO.. ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOME AND SOLO RIDERS .PLEASE NO DRAMA THIS IS ALSO A FAMILY EVENT.THE FIRST ONE TURNED OUT REALLY NICE ....THIS TIME WE WILL BE ADDING TROPHIES FOR HOPPING.. 
THERE WILL BE A 1ST PLACE AND 2ND PLACE FOR SINGLE PUMP
AND THE SAME FOR DOUBLE PUMP....
THE WAY IT WILL GO DOWN IS THE 1ST SINGLE PUMP HOP WILL HAVE RULES NO WEIGHT ONCE SO EVER.STRICKTLY STREET.
THE 2ND HOP FOR SINGLE PUMP IS EVERYTHING GOES NO RULES..
AND FINALLY THE 3RD HOP WILL BE DOUBLE PUMPLE EVERYTHING GOES ..

THE CARS WILL BE CHECKED AND JUDGED BY MUFASA(CHRIS).. HE WONT BE 
COMPETTING BUT WILL EXHIBITION HIS CAR...


SO FOR ALL OF YOU THAT WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHAT YOUR CAR DOES IN INCHES COME OUT REPRESENT..LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME.. IT DOESNT MATTER IF ITS 10in-100in

ANY QUESTIONS CALL TONY 626-806-4817


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Mar 25 2009, 08:35 PM~13391224
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Mar 27 2009, 12:04 AM~13404435
> *
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Mar 27 2009, 11:18 AM~13407661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 13 2009, 06:50 PM~13274707
> *
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 4 2009, 08:57 PM~12909853
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING JUNE 14TH @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:30am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:30am-4:30pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S ,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS, LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV TRUCKS AND SCIONS, BICYCLES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE (PRES) 323-282-0929 OR FRANK (SEC) 562-869-5451.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

vendor space still available


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 1 2009, 01:04 AM~13451264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Apr 2 2009, 10:24 PM~13471867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Apr 2 2009, 05:14 PM~13467938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Apr 2 2009, 06:14 PM~13467938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 23 2009, 09:37 PM~13092623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 9 2009, 05:01 AM~13525701
> *
> *


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@Apr 10 2009, 01:05 PM~13539889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

Q-VOLE OLD MEMORIES.....THE BIG WAACHA C.C WILL BE THERE ......COUNT US IN!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*"To the Top" 

from the REFLECTIONS C.C.*


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Apr 11 2009, 06:28 PM~13548832
> * Q-VOLE OLD MEMORIES.....THE BIG WAACHA C.C WILL BE THERE ......COUNT US IN!!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 12 2009, 12:01 PM~13554029
> *"To the Top"
> 
> from the REFLECTIONS C.C.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

*Old Memories Los Angeles*


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

OLDIES C.C. S.G.V. WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Apr 14 2009, 09:58 AM~13572047
> *OLDIES C.C. S.G.V. WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## ULTIMATE_REGAL (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

vendor space still available


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Apr 15 2009, 04:58 PM~13587124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Apr 5 2009, 09:27 AM~13488010
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Apr 15 2009, 04:58 PM~13587124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 4 2009, 09:57 PM~12909853
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING JUNE 14TH @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:30am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:30am-4:30pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S ,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS, LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV TRUCKS AND SCIONS, BICYCLES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE (PRES) 323-282-0929 OR FRANK (SEC) 562-869-5451.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Apr 22 2009, 08:23 PM~13661385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

Old Memories Los Angeles


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@Apr 24 2009, 01:21 AM~13674853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

IS THERE GOING TO BE ANY CASH FOR THE BEST OF SHOW AND IF SI DO BIKES GET ANY OF IT?


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 27 2009, 04:53 PM~13706857
> *IS THERE GOING TO BE ANY CASH FOR THE BEST OF SHOW AND IF SI DO BIKES GET ANY OF IT?
> *


 SORRY NO CASH 
:angry:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 23 2009, 10:37 PM~13092623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

www.oldmemorieslosangeles.us


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@Apr 28 2009, 09:13 PM~13723256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

www.oldmemorieslosangeles.us</span>


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@Apr 30 2009, 11:56 AM~13743450
> *www.oldmemorieslosangeles.us</span>
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 1 2009, 03:21 PM~13757780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 1 2009, 03:21 PM~13757780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


vendor spots still open!!


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 3 2009, 06:50 PM~13170401
> *vendor spots available for more info call steve 323 282-0229 or frank 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

www.oldmemorieslosangeles.us


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@May 5 2009, 12:25 AM~13788329
> *www.oldmemorieslosangeles.us
> *


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

www.oldmemorieslosangeles.us


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*See you There ! ! ! * :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

bring your golf clubs


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 6 2009, 12:18 AM~13799968
> *See you There ! ! !  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@May 6 2009, 01:12 AM~13799932
> *www.oldmemorieslosangeles.us
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@May 6 2009, 12:12 AM~13799932
> *www.oldmemorieslosangeles.us
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 3 2009, 06:50 PM~13170401
> *vendor spots available for more info call steve 323 282-0229 or frank 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@May 6 2009, 12:12 AM~13799932
> *www.oldmemorieslosangeles.us
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 4 2009, 08:57 PM~12909853
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING JUNE 14TH @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:30am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:30am-4:30pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S ,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS, LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV TRUCKS AND SCIONS, BICYCLES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE (PRES) 323-282-0929 OR FRANK (SEC) 562-869-5451.
> 
> 
> ...


JUST ADDED A BEST OF SHOW BIKE( 4-1/2 FOOT TROPHY!!!!!!!!! ):thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 4 2009, 08:57 PM~12909853
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING JUNE 14TH @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:30am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:30am-4:30pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S ,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS, LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV TRUCKS AND SCIONS, BICYCLES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE (PRES) 323-282-0929 OR FRANK (SEC) 562-869-5451.
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like this is going to be a really fun show!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 9 2009, 02:48 PM~13837906
> *JUST ADDED A BEST OF SHOW BIKE( 4-1/2 FOOT TROPHY!!!!!!!!! ):thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 9 2009, 02:48 PM~13837906
> *JUST ADDED A BEST OF SHOW BIKE( 4-1/2 FOOT TROPHY!!!!!!!!! ):thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 9 2009, 03:48 PM~13837906
> *JUST ADDED A BEST OF SHOW BIKE( 4-1/2 FOOT TROPHY!!!!!!!!! ):thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*See you at the Show. :biggrin:   *


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 11 2009, 04:54 AM~13849683
> *
> *


Sup Paul :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT- this show sounds like fun~


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 10 2009, 08:47 PM~13847702
> *See you at the Show.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 9 2009, 02:48 PM~13837906
> *JUST ADDED A BEST OF SHOW BIKE( 4-1/2 FOOT TROPHY!!!!!!!!! ):thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

just added best in show bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

PRE REG DEAD LINE IS MAY 17TH THIS SUNDAY. DONT BE LEFT OUT. LIMITED SPACE AVAILABLE.. SEE ALL U THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin:</span>


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 12 2009, 05:25 PM~13867045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Apr 15 2009, 04:58 PM~13587124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 3 2009, 06:50 PM~13170401
> *vendor spots available for more info call steve 323 282-0229 or frank 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 15 2009, 11:05 AM~13896545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 15 2009, 11:05 AM~13896545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 11 2009, 05:06 AM~13849719
> *TTT- this show sounds like fun~
> *



HEY TIFF,
ANYTHING THAT OLD MEMORIES DOES IS GOOD. I HAVE DJ'D MANY OF THEIR SHOWS, TRULY GOOD PEOPLE, AND NICE, VERY NICE CARS. THEY WILL BE AT THE FAREWELL.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES WERE HAVING A NEW CRUISE NIGHT IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY IT WILL BE AT A 50'S STYLE DINER CALLED STARS RIGHT HERE ON 20445 SHERMAN WY AND MASON IN THE CITY OF WINNETKA/CANOGA PARK STARTS AT 4P.M TO ? SO COME ON DOWN THIS FRIDAY 5/22/09 HAVE FUN AND EAT SOME GOOD FOOD AND KICK BACK AND LOOK AT ALL THE NICE CARS ALL TYPES OF CARS OUR WELCOME


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 15 2009, 09:11 PM~13901767
> *HEY TIFF,
> ANYTHING THAT OLD MEMORIES DOES IS GOOD. I HAVE DJ'D MANY OF THEIR SHOWS, TRULY GOOD PEOPLE, AND NICE, VERY NICE CARS. THEY WILL BE AT THE FAREWELL.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin: *Bump to the Top ! ! ! *:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 16 2009, 01:25 PM~13906165
> *  :biggrin: Bump to the Top ! ! !  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

best of show bike added :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 16 2009, 07:01 PM~13908038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

www.oldmemorieslosangeles.us


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj+May 15 2009, 09:11 PM~13901767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These cars got to be on tv!


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

lets take this to the top :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

This ones bumped up for the Ruben Alvarado</span> uffin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@May 21 2009, 08:43 PM~13964271
> *This ones bumped up for the Ruben Alvarado</span> uffin:
> *


I love this icon! 
Bump it to the top!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 22 2009, 04:41 AM~13966867
> *I love this icon!
> Bump it to the top!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 16 2009, 07:01 PM~13908038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 22 2009, 06:03 PM~13973652
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Stop by Frantones and eat a pizza for me k? Haven't been there in a while!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@May 21 2009, 08:43 PM~13964271
> *This ones bumped up for the Ruben Alvarado</span> uffin:
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@May 6 2009, 12:12 AM~13799932
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>ORALE!! *


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*See you Guys there. Bump to the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 23 2009, 11:21 AM~13978251
> *See you Guys there. Bump to the Top ! ! !
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 23 2009, 09:28 AM~13977555
> *:biggrin: ORALE!!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 23 2009, 10:22 PM~13981849
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: Old Memories

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 16 2009, 08:01 PM~13908038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy_@May 24 2009, 09:13 PM~13987153
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Apr 2 2009, 05:14 PM~13467938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:best in show bike just added :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 25 2009, 09:14 AM~13989759
> *:best in show bike just added :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@May 5 2009, 12:25 AM~13788329
> *www.oldmemorieslosangeles.us
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunchbawkz (Mar 15, 2009)

BUMP!!!

I will be there!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 25 2009, 07:25 PM~13994794
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunchbawkz_@May 25 2009, 09:00 PM~13995996
> *BUMP!!!
> 
> I will be there!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 4 2009, 08:57 PM~12909853
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING JUNE 14TH @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:30am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:30am-4:30pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S ,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS, LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV TRUCKS AND SCIONS, BICYCLES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE (PRES) 323-282-0929 OR FRANK (SEC) 562-869-5451.
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be taking lot's of pictures!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 26 2009, 02:38 PM~14003542
> *I'll be taking lot's of pictures!!! :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:









*For the Homies. See you guys at the show.  :biggrin:*


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

to the top!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 27 2009, 06:04 PM~14018675
> *TTT
> *


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 1 2009, 04:59 AM~13752236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 1 2009, 04:59 AM~13752236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one is really cool. I like the changing cities!! :biggrin: 

Oh and TTT! See ya out there! Hope everyone has smiles for the camara.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

to the top!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 08:33 AM~14024204
> *This one is really cool.  I like the changing cities!! :biggrin:
> 
> Oh and TTT! See ya out there! Hope everyone has smiles for the camara.
> *


  :cheesy: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

best in show bike added :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 28 2009, 05:46 PM~14029870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This will be a fun show! the guys told me that! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy_@May 27 2009, 07:42 PM~14019665
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 27 2009, 12:37 AM~14010647
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunchbawkz_@May 25 2009, 09:00 PM~13995996
> *BUMP!!!
> 
> I will be there!!!!
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: Good Morning Old Memories!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 05:08 AM~14034480
> *:wave:  Good Morning Old Memories!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 27 2009, 12:37 AM~14010647
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 28 2009, 05:46 PM~14029870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@May 29 2009, 09:32 PM~14042707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Let's keep this to the top! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 4 2009, 08:57 PM~12909853
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING JUNE 14TH @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:30am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:30am-4:30pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S ,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS, LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV TRUCKS AND SCIONS, BICYCLES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE (PRES) 323-282-0929 OR FRANK (SEC) 562-869-5451.
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 30 2009, 09:09 AM~14045491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!!!! :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: What's the inside like?


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 30 2009, 06:01 AM~14044735
> *Let's keep this to the top! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 30 2009, 11:35 AM~14046316
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 30 2009, 01:38 PM~14047036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of are 30s car


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 30 2009, 01:37 PM~14047030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of are 50s car


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf+May 30 2009, 01:38 PM~14047036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bigf beautiful!!


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 30 2009, 02:37 PM~14047030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Apr 2 2009, 05:14 PM~13467938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 28 2009, 05:46 PM~14029870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

Its Getting Close


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 31 2009, 12:36 PM~14053558
> *Its Getting Close
> 
> 
> ...


Yup!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 31 2009, 12:36 PM~14053558
> *Its Getting Close
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy_@May 31 2009, 08:27 PM~14056719
> *:yes:
> *


This is going to be a blast!~


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 1 2009, 05:14 AM~14059437
> *This is going to be a blast!~
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy_@May 31 2009, 08:27 PM~14056719
> *:yes:
> *


Getting hno:???


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 1 2009, 05:14 AM~14059437
> *This is going to be a blast!~
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :werd:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 1 2009, 02:12 PM~14063490
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :werd:
> *


You guys are going to this right?? Isn't it mandatory I think??


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 1 2009, 03:44 PM~14063850
> *You guys are going to this right??  Isn't it mandatory I think??
> *


  :uh:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 1 2009, 02:44 PM~14063850
> *You guys are going to this right??  Isn't it mandatory I think??
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## PAPA'[email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

CLASSIFIED WILL BE THERE........


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:







best in show bike added :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPA'[email protected]_@Jun 1 2009, 10:09 PM~14068807
> *CLASSIFIED WILL BE THERE........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 2 2009, 05:25 PM~14075234
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 2 2009, 06:25 PM~14075234
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: TIme is coming closer and closer. Are you guys ready??


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 2 2009, 05:25 PM~14075234
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 04:33 AM~14080280
> *:biggrin:  TIme is coming closer and closer.  Are you guys ready??
> *


 :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 3 2009, 09:34 PM~14089400
> *:yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


Hey Johnny! How are you?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 4 2009, 08:57 PM~12909853
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING JUNE 14TH @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:30am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:30am-4:30pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S ,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS, LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV TRUCKS AND SCIONS, BICYCLES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE (PRES) 323-282-0929 OR FRANK (SEC) 562-869-5451.
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Lunchbawkz (Mar 15, 2009)

BUMP!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 4 2009, 02:21 PM~14095731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunchbawkz_@Jun 4 2009, 10:13 AM~14093367
> *BUMP!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 4 2009, 05:18 PM~14097231
> *
> *


bump bump! :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 4 2009, 02:21 PM~14095731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*REFLECTIONS C.C. will be there. See you Homies next *Weekend.  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 5 2009, 01:55 PM~14105696
> *
> *


Hey Johnny!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 05:11 PM~14107092
> *Hey Johnny!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 5 2009, 01:55 PM~14105696
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

best of show bike added &
vendor space available :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 5 2009, 08:17 PM~14108330
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

STARTING IN JULY WE WILL BE HAVING A CRUISE NIGHT ONCE A MONTH AT THE GOLDEN OX IN MONTEBELLO WITH (LA OLD MEMORIES)MORE INFO SOON!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

IT"S ALMOST TIME!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 5 2009, 08:24 PM~14108388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KOOL,KEEP US INFORMED ....AND BRING SOME FLIERS WHEN YOU COME DOWN TO OUR CRUZ NIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 5 2009, 08:24 PM~14108388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 5 2009, 08:25 PM~14108406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 6 2009, 05:03 PM~14113451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

8 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 6 2009, 06:23 PM~14113785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Time is sneaking up!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 7 2009, 03:50 AM~14116795
> *Time is sneaking up!
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:* Coming up pretty fast. See you soon. * :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 7 2009, 03:50 AM~14116795
> *Time is sneaking up!
> *


 :yes: :werd: :h5:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Jun 7 2009, 02:41 PM~14119406
> *:biggrin: Coming up pretty fast. See you soon.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 7 2009, 03:47 PM~14119753
> *:yes:  :werd:  :h5:
> *


Hey Johnny! I saw Mikey today~!! And got to see his cute little adorable baby!! Where were you?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 2 2009, 05:25 PM~14075234
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 4 2009, 08:57 PM~12909853
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING JUNE 14TH @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:30am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:30am-4:30pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S ,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS, LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV TRUCKS AND SCIONS, BICYCLES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE (PRES) 323-282-0929 OR FRANK (SEC) 562-869-5451.
> 
> 
> ...


BigF what's the price for spectators??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 8 2009, 12:10 PM~14127145
> *BigF what's the price for spectators??
> *


SPECTATORS ARE FREE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 8 2009, 09:21 AM~14125413
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

7 more days


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

this Sunday !!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 8 2009, 07:53 PM~14132428
> *this Sunday !!!
> *


 :yes: :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 8 2009, 05:44 PM~14130837
> *SPECTATORS ARE FREE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 8 2009, 08:52 PM~14133223
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PICTURES 10 BUCKS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 8 2009, 09:39 PM~14133951
> *PICTURES 10 BUCKS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Oh don't tempt me Johnny, don't tempt me!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT!!!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 4 2009, 08:57 PM~12909853
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING JUNE 14TH @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:30am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:30am-4:30pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S ,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS, LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV TRUCKS AND SCIONS, BICYCLES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE (PRES) 323-282-0929 OR FRANK (SEC) 562-869-5451.
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 8 2009, 07:53 PM~14132428
> *this Sunday !!!
> *


yes


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

IT'S ALMOST TIME


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 4 2009, 08:57 PM~12909853
> *OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING JUNE 14TH @ GOLFLAND IN SO EL MONTE . ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:30am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:30am-4:30pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S ,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS, LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV TRUCKS AND SCIONS, BICYCLES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE (PRES) 323-282-0929 OR FRANK (SEC) 562-869-5451.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy_@Jun 9 2009, 06:21 PM~14143357
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 8 2009, 10:23 PM~14134636
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Oh don't tempt me Johnny, don't tempt me!
> *


 :nicoderm: :wow: :yes:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:_* TTT*_


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost time to go golfing


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 9 2009, 09:47 PM~14145849
> *:0
> :nicoderm:  :wow:  :yes:
> *


Guess I'll just have to put those old nickers on and a little hat walking around like in the old days where they waved the newspapers around saying 5 cents (man prices for a news paper were low in those days! This time walking around yelling 5 dolla pictures! :roflmao: :roflmao: I couldn't do that! Nope I'll just take the pictures and post them free~! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 10 2009, 06:08 AM~14147839
> *Guess I'll just have to put those old nickers on and a little hat walking around like in the old days where they waved the newspapers around saying 5 cents (man prices for a news paper were low in those days!  This time walking around yelling 5 dolla pictures!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I couldn't do that!  Nope I'll just take the pictures and post them free~! :biggrin:
> *


PICTURES ARE 10 DOLLARS TIFF!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 10 2009, 12:00 PM~14150675
> *PICTURES ARE 10 DOLLARS TIFF!! :biggrin:
> *


Okay I'll give club members a deal. $9.99! :biggrin: 
Your up early today.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jun 10 2009, 04:53 AM~14147634
> *almost time to go golfing
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 9 2009, 04:58 PM~14142446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 10 2009, 05:08 PM~14153587
> *
> *


ARe you hno:?


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 10 2009, 05:22 PM~14153705
> *ARe you  hno:?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 5 2009, 09:24 PM~14108388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy_@Jun 10 2009, 06:11 PM~14154200
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

THEY HAVE AIR HOCKEY THERE?? WHO WANT'S TO PLAY??? :biggrin: :thumbsup:I WANNA GET MY AIR HOCKEY ON!!!!!!! :nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 10 2009, 09:02 PM~14156241
> *THEY HAVE AIR HOCKEY THERE?? WHO WANT'S TO PLAY??? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:I WANNA GET MY AIR HOCKEY ON!!!!!!!  :nicoderm:  :werd:
> *


I'm in. Lets play for "DOORS". :biggrin:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

Will be in the house.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Jun 10 2009, 09:20 PM~14156425
> *I'm in. Lets play for "DOORS". :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

SWA WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 11 2009, 01:26 PM~14162133
> *
> *


What's the eek about??


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 10 2009, 09:02 PM~14156241
> *THEY HAVE AIR HOCKEY THERE?? WHO WANT'S TO PLAY??? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:I WANNA GET MY AIR HOCKEY ON!!!!!!!  :nicoderm:  :werd:
> *


if i get some free time it's on :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Jun 10 2009, 09:25 PM~14156492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jun 11 2009, 01:58 AM~14158210
> *SWA WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 9 2009, 04:58 PM~14142446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 11 2009, 05:34 PM~14164629
> *:biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 11 2009, 05:32 PM~14164604
> *if i get some free time it's on :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 11 2009, 05:32 PM~14164604
> *if i get some free time it's on :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 11 2009, 08:32 PM~14166223
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin: _*almost here ! ! !*_  :biggrin:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Jun 11 2009, 11:04 PM~14168121
> *:biggrin: almost here ! ! !    :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Jun 10 2009, 09:25 PM~14156492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jun 12 2009, 06:13 AM~14169416
> *almost here
> *


Sup Paul :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## clever.girl51 (Jun 13, 2009)

www.jrbs.com


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Jun 11 2009, 11:04 PM~14168121
> *:biggrin: almost here ! ! !    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Jun 12 2009, 11:09 AM~14171467
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jun 12 2009, 06:13 AM~14169416
> *almost here
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 11 2009, 05:34 PM~14164629
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

2 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 11 2009, 07:29 PM~14165574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope the sun comes out on sunday


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

on my way to







show :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 12 2009, 07:23 PM~14175663
> *I hope the sun comes out on sunday
> *


I HOPE :worship:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 12 2009, 08:23 PM~14176117
> *I HOPE :worship:
> *


TTT---sorry I lagged today... see ya there


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 12 2009, 07:23 PM~14175663
> *I hope the sun comes out on sunday
> *


 :yes: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 12 2009, 09:37 PM~14176646
> *:yes:  :yes:  :werd:  :nicoderm:
> *


Yup! I'll do the Indian sun come out dance! :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 04:55 AM~14178080
> *Yup! I'll do the Indian sun come out dance! :biggrin:
> *


That will bring out the sunshine!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 12 2009, 06:43 PM~14175392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 13 2009, 07:30 AM~14178479
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy_@Jun 13 2009, 10:06 AM~14179170
> *:biggrin:
> *


ARe you guys in full stress mode today???


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 04:55 AM~14178080
> *Yup! I'll do the Indian sun come out dance! :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: COOL!!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 11:59 AM~14179873
> *ARe you guys in full stress mode today???
> *


no just got back from a meeting :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jun 13 2009, 02:20 PM~14180742
> *:worship: COOL!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 12 2009, 08:21 PM~14176103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride+Jun 13 2009, 02:20 PM~14180742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope the meeting went well!


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 13 2009, 08:30 AM~14178479
> *
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

sun came out a little today  should be a great day tomorrow


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: just checked on the weather channel and looks like MOSTLY SUNNY FOR SUNDAY AND A HIGH OF 72 :worship: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 13 2009, 05:16 PM~14181650
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: just checked on the weather channel and looks like MOSTLY SUNNY FOR SUNDAY AND A HIGH OF 72  :worship:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


This show will be good with or without sun! See everyone there! I will be covering the show for Lowrider Magazine and JaeBueno.com.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 13 2009, 05:15 PM~14181640
> *sun came out a little today    should be a great day tomorrow
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 13 2009, 05:16 PM~14181650
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: just checked on the weather channel and looks like MOSTLY SUNNY FOR SUNDAY AND A HIGH OF 72  :worship:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


See I told you my Indian sun come out dance would work!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 08:04 PM~14182642
> *See I told you my Indian sun come out dance would work!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 13 2009, 05:15 PM~14181640
> *sun came out a little today    should be a great day tomorrow
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 13 2009, 07:30 AM~14178479
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 12 2009, 08:21 PM~14176103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 13 2009, 05:16 PM~14181650
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: just checked on the weather channel and looks like MOSTLY SUNNY FOR SUNDAY AND A HIGH OF 72  :worship:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 13 2009, 06:16 PM~14181650
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: just checked on the weather channel and looks like MOSTLY SUNNY FOR SUNDAY AND A HIGH OF 72  :worship:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*its ............ Show Time*


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

save some cake for me Johnny!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Rollerz Only South Conty,CA* would like to Thank *Old Memories East Side Car Club* for putting up a *GREAT CAR SHOW* we had a blast


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

OLDIES S.G.V. WOULD LIKE TO THANK OLD MEMORIES FOR A GREAT SHOW AND IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT..WE HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

Great show OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE 

Antique Style Had A Great Time :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 14 2009, 06:41 PM~14188839
> *Rollerz Only South Conty,CA would like to Thank Old Memories East Side Car Club for putting up a GREAT CAR SHOW we had a blast
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 14 2009, 08:13 PM~14189879
> *OLDIES S.G.V. WOULD LIKE TO THANK OLD MEMORIES FOR A GREAT SHOW AND IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT..WE HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks to you guys for showing up :thumbsup: see you guys on sat :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Jun 14 2009, 08:14 PM~14189886
> *Great show OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE
> 
> Antique Style Had A Great Time  :thumbsup:
> ...


thanks to you guys for supporting :thumbsup: see you on sat :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 14 2009, 08:22 PM~14190029
> *thanks to you guys for showing up  :thumbsup: see you guys on sat :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:biggrin: 

lets see some Pix 

This is my Favorite Bomb I dont See it All the time but i love this 46


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks to all of the







family for supporting our show :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PICS PLEASE! :biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

car show got packed up


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

CAN SOMEBODY POST A LINK WHERE THEY SAID THE PICS WERE GOING TO BE FROM TODAYS SHOW??? :dunno:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

okay thats it for me lets see what others took :yes:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 14 2009, 08:29 PM~14190144
> *thanks to all of the
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB
HAD A REAL GOOD TIME GOOD TURN OUT!!!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Good show Old Memories Eastside! I put a few up on jaebueno.com and will put more up tomorrow.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

would like to thank 
bomb club
antique style
oldies sgv
best of friends
swift c c
pride c c 
thee untouchables cc
pharoahs cc
crazy toyz
mr cartoon
tradition cc
goodfellas cc
reflections cc
groupe ela
raider nation cc
stunning cc
connected cc
uce cc
classified cc
high image cc
compare 2 none cc
together cc
high times cc
rollerzs only cc
unauthorize
and all solo riders 
classified bike club
latin luxary bike club
rollerz only bike club 
mexicali bike club
and if i left you out sorry also sorry to all who showed up and could not get in. Mark your calendars next show November 1st annual toy drive hope to see you all there 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 14 2009, 09:01 PM~14190551
> *Good show Old Memories Eastside! I put a few up on jaebueno.com and will put more up tomorrow.
> *


thanks :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Jun 14 2009, 08:58 PM~14190521
> *:thumbsup: BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB
> HAD A REAL GOOD TIME GOOD TURN OUT!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunchbawkz (Mar 15, 2009)

Had a great time today! It was super packed today!!! Great cars as always! I will post up my pics later on.

Thanks Huero for putting my pic on the back of your guys shirts!! They came out great!!!


----------



## StUnNiNg CaR cLuB (Feb 21, 2007)

HAd a good time!!!


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

Good show...Needed more catagories.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THAT'S ALL THE PICS? :0  :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Jun 14 2009, 11:48 PM~14192199
> *Good show...Needed more catagories.
> *


nov 1st at our toy drive we should :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 14 2009, 11:53 PM~14192223
> *THAT'S ALL THE PICS?  :0    :dunno:  :nicoderm:
> *


I have some. But I have to download them, resize them (they're raw) then photobucket them. I'm hoping to have that process done by tonight!


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 15 2009, 08:27 AM~14193670
> *nov 1st at our  toy drive we should  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

NOV 1ST IS OUR TOY DRIVE AT GOLFLAND FLYER COMING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 15 2009, 12:26 PM~14195956
> *NOV 1ST IS OUR TOY DRIVE AT GOLFLAND FLYER COMING SOON :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 14 2009, 09:03 PM~14190586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

I had things to do but I stoped by later in the day. Man you guys had a good turn out.


----------



## HighImageCarClub (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 14 2009, 09:03 PM~14190586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good Show!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 14 2009, 09:03 PM~14190586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OLDIES S.G.V. WAS THERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 15 2009, 08:10 PM~14200901
> *OLDIES S.G.V. WAS THERE!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 15 2009, 08:10 PM~14200901
> *OLDIES S.G.V. WAS THERE!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I just put up more photos on www.jaebueno.com.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

working on the photos to post will be posting up soon!


----------



## Lunchbawkz (Mar 15, 2009)

Im still working on some photo's to. Should have them posted up shortly!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunchbawkz_@Jun 16 2009, 02:27 PM~14208554
> *Im still working on some photo's to. Should have them posted up shortly!
> 
> 
> *


Go for it! :biggrin: It's gonna take me a while to finish this batch up! :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 16 2009, 09:11 AM~14205472
> *working on the photos to post will be posting up soon!
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunchbawkz_@Jun 16 2009, 02:27 PM~14208554
> *Im still working on some photo's to. Should have them posted up shortly!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Jun 14 2009, 11:48 PM~14192199
> *Good show...Needed more catagories.
> *


 :thumbsup: YUP! ALSO DA JUDGING!! BUT ME & DA BOYZ HAD A GREAT TIME! THANK YOU "OLD MEMORIES" :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jun 16 2009, 06:44 PM~14210769
> *:thumbsup: YUP! ALSO DA JUDGING!! BUT ME & DA BOYZ HAD A GREAT TIME! THANK YOU "OLD MEMORIES" :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunchbawkz_@Jun 16 2009, 02:27 PM~14208554
> *Im still working on some photo's to. Should have them posted up shortly!
> 
> 
> *


Do you have yours in raw format still?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 I got 20 done!!! :biggrin: And a ton of more pictures to do! :biggrin: So here's the first 20! :biggrin: Johnny!! You got to see this!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay going to work on more. Will post them up soon! :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm working on the photobucket process for Tiff. They'll be more posted in a while. She needs to rest.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 19 2009, 10:27 AM~14238916
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  I got 20 done!!! :biggrin:  And a ton of more pictures to do! :biggrin:  So here's the first 20! :biggrin:  Johnny!!  You got to see this!!
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PICS


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jun 19 2009, 02:16 PM~14240900
> *I'm working on the photobucket process for Tiff.  They'll be more posted in a while. She needs to rest.
> *


GREAT :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 19 2009, 05:14 PM~14242460
> *GREAT :biggrin:
> *


Hey Bigf

Here's a few more. Got tons of photos of this show! So it's going to take me a while to get it all done. Had my hubby helping while I had to rest!  

































































































"Please stand by for more pics...."


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

more to come....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 19 2009, 09:01 PM~14244272
> *
> 
> 
> ...








My sister Mona takes great pics I think!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay I'm finished. My sister took 150 shots some were duplicated just a different lense type of thing. So that's what I got! Nice cars! :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 20 2009, 06:21 AM~14246187
> *Okay I'm finished. My sister took 150 shots some were duplicated just a different lense type of thing.  So that's what I got!  Nice cars! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR ALL THE PICTURES, OUR TOY DRIVE IS ON NOV 1,2009 AT GOLFLAND,YOUR WELCOME TO COME DOWN AND TAKE PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 20 2009, 08:25 AM~14246539
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE PICTURES, OUR TOY DRIVE IS ON NOV 1,2009 AT GOLFLAND,YOUR WELCOME TO COME DOWN AND TAKE PICS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: We'll have to play rock, paper, scissors to see who gets to do the pics! :biggrin: 

See ya all in Santa Barbara next month?


----------

